# First Custom Terrarium.



## reeceking01 (Sep 3, 2014)

Made this custom Terrarium for adult sized python. Really happy with the final outcome. And was relatively easy to do.
In total i payed 170 bucks on materials and a further 100 on bits and pieces for personal likings. Hide hole, water bowl etc. 

Basic routine followed measurements made size to preference leaving the front face empty.






I then made a frame for the top to open and close. Used aluminum meshing so that it was breathable without buying vents. That way you can sit your heat lights above, it Doesn't warp or melt from the heat.





I then fitted the top to the base. Using large hinges at the back to swing up and down. Making it easy to clean. Etc





After this i bought some expanding spray foam from bunnings for $12 a large can aprox 700ml. Foamed in some drift wood and pieces i had collected over the weeks to the background then foamed through the gaps. Left it for a day then did the following to both corners.





After that i painted it in a waterproof brown to hide the yellow/white color. Then covered it in PEAT MOSS using silicone . I say this capitals because it is reptile friendly and sucks moisture out of the tank, also allows natural plant growth inside the tank, i then used Plexiglas for the window. I got this from a Plastic And rubber store/ manufacturer i looked up locally online. Saving me about 100 dollars buying it from bunnings. I then drilled 2x4s across the top and bottom with railing tracks running through them making it easy to slide. (Sorry i did not have pics of this) after that it was pretty much done. Putt clear coat varnish and putt in kritter crumble and hung up spaghnum moss in the tight gaps to grow. Putt in vines plants 





Ready and done mate! Putt in the bowl lighting. Really happy with the outcome bow my Water python lives in Piece[emoji7][emoji111]? 
Thanks


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Sep 4, 2014)

how long ago did you build this? how are the various mossess going?


----------



## reeceking01 (Sep 5, 2014)

Built this about a week ago. The mosses haven't taken form yet but I'm spraying them with water to keep them damp


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Sep 6, 2014)

reeceking01 said:


> Built this about a week ago. The mosses haven't taken form yet but I'm spraying them with water to keep them damp



Excellent. I would be interested in a month or more to know how they have gone. I might hit you up for a updated pic.


----------



## porkosta (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks awesome. Good job.


----------



## reeceking01 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Virides (Sep 28, 2014)

The idea of putting the wood encased in the expand-a-foam is great! 

So that you can keep the glass clear of finger prints/smudges, we recommend our self-adhesive finger grips. We have a wide range available - www.virides.com.au/shop

PayPal processes our secure online payments for Credit/Debit Cards and we also accept bank transfers.


----------



## MrVic (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks great. Well done.


----------

